# Start of my slippery slope



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Many thanks to @timmyjj21 for the classic and @coffeechap for the sanremo SR70


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Let the good times roll


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

They look like a great pairing. How is the SR70?


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

TomBurtonArt said:


> They look like a great pairing. How is the SR70?


Not sure I'm qualified to give an expert opinion as this is my first grinder after a delonghi 

But I'll give it a go! Grinds really fast (20g in about 5s), does not really clump, surprisingly quiet, not much retention (about 3g)

Very easy to use. Very happy with the purchase!

Struggling to 'perfect' my shots off the classic now but I'm sure this will improve as I get used to both the classic and the sanremo

Currently running a 250g bag of rave's dumerso - really should have bought a kilo instead.

Anyone care to recommend a next bean to try? Preference for a medium roast - great mouthfeel, chocolate, berry/something else to finish off. Almost exclusively drinking in a flat white


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Very nice looking set up! I would recommend Limini Espresso Blend from online at Limini.co.uk fresh roasted per order.


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 3, 2016)

Wow that looks serious. Can I come round for a brew?


----------



## sarends (Dec 18, 2015)

That is a big grinder!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

markf said:


> Anyone care to recommend a next bean to try? Preference for a medium roast - great mouthfeel, chocolate, berry/something else to finish off. Almost exclusively drinking in a flat white


Nice set up. although the grinder looks like it gets in the way of the cupboard opening !

I would suggest you try Raves Sumatra Jagong Village.

I've tried quite a few of raves beans and these are my favourite with milk and sound like they fit your brief.

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee/products/sumatra-jagong-village


----------

